# Weekly Competition 2022-19



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U F' U' F
*2. *R' U' R U F R U R' F U2 R
*3. *R U2 F U' F U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
*4. *R' U2 R2 F' R U2 R' U R F R2
*5. *R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R' U2 B D' L F2 R2 D' U2 B U2 R
*2. *L2 B' L F L' B R' B' R' U2 F2 L' U2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2
*3. *L' B U' B' U' D' B U' B2 U D2 B2 L2 B2 U' R' U B2 D
*4. *L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' R' F' U' F2 L D' B2 F U' B2 U2
*5. *U' L U' R L' F' R B R2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 L B2 U2 B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' L' D2 L B2 D2 B D L U D2 R2 B L2 B2 F L2 U2 F Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 Rw2 L Uw' U' L2 F Rw2 L' Fw' Uw' U L B D' F
*2. *R' F2 U' F2 L F' D2 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 R' B L2 Uw2 Rw2 R Uw2 U R Fw2 B2 L2 Uw2 L' Fw2 D2 Fw D F2 D2 F' Uw Rw Fw2 R2 Uw' L Fw
*3. *B2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F' R2 F' R L' D' F' R2 U L' Rw2 Uw2 L' B2 F2 L' Uw2 B' L2 D2 Rw2 B Uw' B2 L F' R' Uw Fw' Rw Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw F'
*4. *B F2 R L D' F L2 B U2 L' B2 R U2 F2 U2 L F2 L D Rw2 B' U Fw2 L2 D' Rw2 D' F' Uw2 U2 F' U2 Rw' D B2 Rw D' Uw' B' L' Fw' R B'
*5. *L D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U F' L2 U B U' D2 R' L Fw2 Rw2 F U' B2 D2 Rw2 U F' Rw2 Fw2 B Rw Fw2 B D B R2 Fw Uw' Rw' R2 Fw D Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 U' F' B2 Lw' U' Dw2 L' Uw Dw' Rw2 D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 B' U2 Bw2 Dw Fw' Bw F Rw' D2 Dw2 B2 L B' Rw D2 Uw' Bw Lw' Rw F' Uw Bw R2 Uw B2 U B' L Bw' U2 L' Fw D F2 D2 B' Uw2 D Bw' L Rw B2 R2 F2 D
*2. *F2 U B' Lw' Fw2 U2 Dw Rw2 U Rw2 L' Lw2 U' F' D R Rw D' Dw2 L2 F2 Uw' B2 Fw' Bw2 Rw L2 R Fw2 L2 F' R2 B' Rw' Lw B R Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw' L R D' Bw' F L2 Dw2 Bw2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 B D2 Bw2
*3. *U' D' Fw' U2 D' F' B2 Bw2 R Dw Rw' Fw2 U L D' R' F R' U' B' Lw B' F2 Rw' U2 Rw2 F' D2 U R Bw' Rw2 D' Rw' Lw' Uw' L2 Dw2 B' Rw' Fw F2 D' R Lw L Fw Uw2 B2 Dw2 Bw Uw' U2 D' F' L2 Dw2 F' L2 R'
*4. *Bw2 Uw2 Bw B2 D2 Bw' Uw2 L Uw2 Lw' R Fw' D' Lw R' B' Uw2 Dw2 Bw Rw Bw' B' Lw U' Fw B Uw U' Fw2 L' F D' Uw' F' Fw' Rw' U2 D2 B Bw2 U' Lw' U' Lw' L' F2 Lw2 L' D2 F' Bw' Dw2 R Rw' Dw2 U Fw' B2 Uw' Dw2
*5. *Dw2 Uw2 R U2 Dw B U2 Dw2 Rw2 L U' F D U2 F L U2 D' L Fw' B Uw Fw' Bw2 Dw2 Bw' D2 B2 Fw2 L Fw2 F Bw' U' Uw' D2 L F' U Dw2 Bw2 F2 Fw' D2 B2 D B2 Dw' D2 Fw Dw Bw' U' Uw' Rw L U2 Rw' B2 R

*6x6x6*
*1. *U2 B2 3Rw2 Lw2 F' Lw2 3Fw2 L' U' Bw' D' Dw' Bw B' F' Fw2 D' U F Bw' 3Uw2 Rw Fw D2 Rw Bw Dw' U2 Bw B' U L' F' 3Uw Lw2 Fw Lw Uw Lw' R' Bw Lw' Uw Rw2 Dw R Dw2 Fw Bw D R2 Dw Lw2 L' Rw' Fw' L F2 Bw U' 3Uw2 R' Lw' Dw' F' U D2 Fw' B2 Rw F' Lw2 U' 3Fw 3Rw' 3Fw L' Fw' D Uw'
*2. *3Rw' Uw2 Lw' R' L2 D2 3Rw 3Uw2 B Dw' Uw' D Lw' U L2 Uw B' U 3Fw' F 3Rw B' 3Rw2 D' Dw' Lw B' F' 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw' U' D R Dw B2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 L' Dw Uw B R 3Fw' 3Uw' D' 3Rw Fw' Dw2 Fw 3Rw2 Bw2 R L Fw Uw Dw 3Rw Lw Uw2 Fw Bw R' 3Uw Fw2 Lw' R' Dw' F2 Rw2 3Rw' Bw2 3Uw2 R2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 B' Uw
*3. *B' Fw L2 F D' Bw2 U2 Uw2 F 3Fw U' D' 3Fw2 Bw' Lw' U' Uw' L2 Rw' 3Uw' U Rw R 3Rw' B' R2 D2 3Rw' B Lw L' F2 Rw U' R2 3Fw' R' 3Uw2 L' 3Fw' R2 Lw2 Bw Lw' 3Uw2 Uw Bw R Bw2 Rw' Lw D' Lw F2 Lw2 F D2 L2 Bw' D' 3Fw' U' 3Rw2 U Uw2 Dw L2 Dw 3Fw Bw' R' Uw Dw' L 3Rw' F2 R' U 3Rw' D
*4. *L2 3Uw2 Fw B2 Bw 3Uw Uw F' U2 3Uw2 3Rw2 B2 3Fw' Lw' 3Rw' R' Fw' 3Fw' Bw2 L' Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw Fw' B R2 3Uw2 R' Fw L' 3Uw' R Bw' Rw2 3Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 3Rw' Uw' R 3Rw' Bw2 3Uw Lw' L Fw 3Uw2 D B Bw Rw B2 3Uw' Lw2 Dw' F' B2 Lw Dw R2 D2 Uw' B R' L' F2 Bw' R2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Rw U' B' 3Fw 3Uw' D2 U Dw B2 Dw2
*5. *Bw' 3Rw2 Uw R2 U Bw' U Rw2 B L R Dw Fw2 Rw' Fw' 3Fw' L' 3Rw Dw2 D2 Lw' Bw2 Rw2 F 3Fw L2 F R2 3Rw D B2 R U Rw2 D 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 D 3Rw' 3Uw' F2 R2 3Fw' R2 3Uw F' Rw' 3Rw Lw' R2 Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' Dw U2 L2 3Rw2 Fw 3Fw' D2 L' 3Rw' D' Uw' B' Bw' R' Fw2 R' B2 D' U' Bw' Rw' Dw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *U' 3Uw Fw' 3Rw2 D Rw2 L 3Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Dw' L Dw' R U2 D' 3Rw' Lw2 F Rw Bw2 D2 3Bw D2 Bw2 Uw 3Fw' Rw2 Lw2 3Lw2 Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 B' Uw L2 U' D' 3Dw L2 Uw' F2 3Bw2 Fw' 3Fw2 Dw 3Dw L2 3Bw 3Rw 3Fw' 3Lw Bw' D2 F' R2 Uw2 Bw 3Rw2 Bw' Fw2 R2 3Rw2 3Lw Lw2 B 3Bw L U2 3Bw2 Dw' U2 F Dw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 B Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw' F Bw 3Rw2 Fw2 3Fw2 3Lw Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw 3Dw 3Lw' Bw' L 3Lw
*2. *D Lw2 L2 B2 L Dw 3Lw2 Bw2 3Fw 3Lw2 3Rw2 R2 3Uw2 Uw Rw2 3Rw2 B' 3Rw2 3Bw F2 Fw2 3Dw2 F 3Rw' R Fw' 3Fw2 3Dw2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw Fw U 3Fw' 3Bw' Lw' F' Bw2 3Dw' Bw 3Lw 3Dw Fw' 3Dw F Fw Dw' 3Lw' Rw2 Dw' F 3Bw2 3Rw Fw' 3Lw2 Rw2 3Rw L' 3Bw2 Uw' 3Fw' Rw D' 3Uw2 Uw' L Lw' 3Lw R Dw2 Uw' 3Uw Bw2 Lw 3Uw' R2 U2 3Bw' Fw2 U Dw 3Lw 3Dw' 3Fw2 Rw 3Uw 3Bw2 R L Fw2 3Bw 3Fw2 3Rw2 L U' Bw' 3Fw2 U' 3Fw'
*3. *Fw' 3Uw' F B 3Lw2 D2 3Fw F' 3Uw2 Rw' Lw2 Uw 3Rw' Lw2 B' D' Rw2 U2 3Dw2 Dw' R' L2 3Dw' Rw 3Rw2 L Bw' D R L' 3Dw B2 U D2 Rw U' D2 F2 L' 3Dw2 F 3Uw' L' R2 3Dw' 3Lw U Fw Lw' L' Bw' D' 3Fw 3Lw' Bw' 3Lw' Fw2 U 3Bw2 L' D' 3Rw' 3Fw' D F2 3Uw2 Bw' 3Rw' 3Lw L2 B2 3Dw2 Bw' B2 Rw2 Lw 3Lw2 Fw Dw U2 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Lw 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 F' 3Uw' D2 B Bw2 D Dw2 3Dw Lw 3Rw F' Dw R Dw2
*4. *3Bw' 3Rw' L 3Lw' B' 3Dw 3Fw F D Bw U' 3Dw Uw' Lw2 3Bw2 Lw D' 3Bw' Dw' Rw' 3Uw Bw2 Lw2 3Dw' Fw' U2 3Fw' 3Rw 3Bw2 Dw2 R2 Fw' Lw' F 3Fw2 U 3Uw Dw Rw 3Bw 3Rw Lw2 3Bw B U2 3Rw2 L2 R Bw2 Rw' Uw Lw2 R2 U2 F2 Lw R L' Bw' Lw' Rw2 3Uw Uw 3Dw2 3Rw Rw' Lw2 R2 3Dw' 3Bw2 R2 Lw' 3Lw Dw2 Uw' 3Fw U 3Fw Fw2 Lw2 L2 Fw' 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw L 3Uw' Lw 3Bw' 3Dw2 U' F2 3Lw2 Uw F2 Rw Dw D' B2 Lw2
*5. *3Uw' D2 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw Dw' Rw2 L Dw' Uw2 Lw' 3Fw' U2 Lw F B 3Dw2 Rw2 L2 3Lw' U R' 3Uw Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 3Bw2 Rw2 3Dw Dw2 D' R Uw2 R2 Uw' 3Bw2 R D' U' Dw' L' 3Dw2 Dw L Uw 3Bw 3Rw Dw2 3Dw F2 3Dw' F B2 Bw Fw' Dw 3Uw Fw 3Lw' R' 3Fw' Bw' Uw2 U2 R' B2 U' Fw Lw Dw2 D2 Lw2 Dw2 3Lw2 D 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 L 3Bw Bw2 Dw 3Lw2 3Bw 3Dw2 Fw' 3Fw' D Fw U F2 Dw' Lw F' 3Rw' Rw2 3Lw2 Lw' Uw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 R U' R' F' R U' R' U' F'
*2. *R2 U R' F R2 U' R' U R U' F'
*3. *U R' F' U F' R' U2 F U' R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L B L' U' L B R' B2 D2 Fw Uw2
*2. *U' B' U B' D2 B' U' R' F U' L' U2 F' B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 Uw2
*3. *L R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 U L F' L2 U B' D' U2 Rw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B' R B' D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F B U2 R' F2 B L2 U D B Uw2 Fw2 R U' D' Rw2 Uw2 L U Rw2 Fw2 D2 R2 F' L' Fw' D U2 Rw D' Fw L U' Rw2 F2 B2 y
*2. *D B2 L2 F U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 L' F' L2 D' F2 U' L F' R' D' Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 L2 B2 Rw2 U2 F' U2 D F R U2 Rw Uw2 Rw L Uw' Rw2 R U' Fw' R' D2 z y'
*3. *U R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 B2 L2 D2 F' L Uw2 B' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 R Uw2 Rw2 B U2 R2 Uw L2 F' Uw U2 Fw' Uw' B' L2 D' Rw2 Fw' x y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 Fw' Lw2 U2 D' R' B2 F L' D Dw2 R' Lw2 Uw2 F' Uw Dw' R' Fw2 L2 Bw' Rw' Bw' R' F' B2 Dw' R' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' F2 Bw2 Lw' D' Lw2 U2 L2 D L2 Uw2 Bw Dw2 R2 Fw L Fw Rw2 R2 F B Lw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 F' Dw Fw Dw2
*2. *F2 Uw2 B F D2 Bw D B2 L' D2 Fw' Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 L' Rw2 Uw Bw' B2 Dw' U2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 R Rw' Fw R' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 R Uw Fw2 U2 Rw R' B2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 B2 Uw Rw2 F2 Lw2 D B2 Lw Bw L2 Bw2 U' Rw R2 B2 Lw2 L2 3Uw'
*3. *R Fw U2 Bw2 Uw' Fw' R' D' Dw' B' Lw Fw' Uw' U2 R2 D L' U' Lw Uw' Rw2 L D' B2 L Lw2 B2 Uw Bw R' U Lw2 Fw R2 Bw' R' D Uw' Lw Fw' D Fw Uw Bw' Uw R Fw' B2 F' U' D Dw Fw2 Dw' R' Bw2 B2 Fw Lw' Rw 3Fw 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' D' F B' 3Uw Rw 3Rw2 Bw Rw 3Fw2 Fw Rw2 Lw B2 Lw2 R 3Fw2 B L Dw' Uw D' 3Uw U2 R2 Uw' Dw F L B' Uw Lw 3Fw' B2 Uw' 3Uw' 3Fw U2 Uw2 3Rw Uw2 L Lw' B2 Rw2 Dw U2 3Rw' F' 3Uw2 L2 Fw2 Lw' R' Dw2 3Uw2 F2 U' Dw Fw2 3Rw Rw 3Fw2 F' Lw Uw2 Fw' U Uw' D' 3Fw2 L 3Fw B2 F' Bw' Lw2 F' Dw2 Lw2 x y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw Fw2 U B' 3Rw' 3Lw' Dw' 3Fw2 Fw Rw 3Uw2 Lw2 3Lw B' 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 Uw' D' Fw2 B 3Fw' R 3Rw' D' 3Bw' 3Dw Rw 3Fw2 Uw' R' F 3Fw Dw U' B' Dw 3Fw2 Bw2 3Bw D2 L D2 L Dw Rw2 Dw' R' 3Lw2 Lw Bw B2 3Uw' F2 U' 3Fw' U Bw' 3Lw2 F' B2 3Rw2 Fw Uw' 3Bw Dw' Fw Bw R' Rw' 3Lw B' F2 Uw2 R2 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw D2 3Rw2 Bw2 D' B' Lw2 D Dw' Rw' Dw Lw F' 3Dw 3Lw' U' L' B2 Fw' 3Rw y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 U R B' U R' U2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*2. *B' L D F R B L' F' R2 B2 U L U2 R U2 B2 R B2 U2 Rw' Uw
*3. *D' R' L2 U2 B F' U2 L2 B' R2 B D' L' U2 R' F2 D2 F' D U Rw Uw
*4. *F' R' F D' B U R F' D2 F2 R' B2 U2 R L2 B2 L' D2 F D2 Rw
*5. *U' B L2 D B' R U' L2 B' R' U2 R L2 U2 F2 L B2 R F
*6. *F D L' B U' D' B' R2 L2 U' F2 R L2 U2 R' D2 F2 U2 R Uw'
*7. *R' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 L' D2 F D B F' D2 U' F2 D Fw' Uw
*8. *R' U2 F' L' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 L D F L' D' R2 D' U Fw
*9. *L2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L U' R2 D' U2 B' D B R B Rw'
*10. *R2 B D L' B U' L U' D B R2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 D2 L2 U' Fw' Uw2
*11. *R' B' D2 F2 U2 R F2 R' B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' B L' R' B' U' Rw
*12. *B' L' B2 U' B L' B U' L B2 U D2 R2 F' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*13. *U L' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F R' D' R2 D F L2 B R D Fw
*14. *B U F' R F B' L' D' B U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B U F' D2 Rw' Uw'
*15. *F' R L2 U L2 B L' U2 R' U' B L' F2 R' B2 D2 F2 Rw Uw2
*16. *D' B L2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 L U F R2 F2 D' L' U R B2 Rw2
*17. *R' B L U B' R2 U2 R B' F2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 B Rw
*18. *U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R B D' F R B D' B2 R B' D2 Fw' Uw2
*19. *R F U' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R D' R F2 R D F L2 F L Uw2
*20. *F2 R2 L' U L' F R D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' D' F' D Rw2
*21. *F2 L' U D' F' L D F R2 D F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 Uw
*22. *B R B2 R2 B' U2 F D2 B2 R' F R' U' L2 R F D' F Rw Uw
*23. *U2 D2 B2 D B' D2 B' R F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 L D' B' R F' Rw' Uw2
*24. *R F2 U' L' F' D2 B L' U2 B' L2 U D2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*25. *D' B2 L B' R' B' D F' L' U' R L2 F2 R2 F B L2 B' Rw Uw'
*26. *D L' D2 F' D2 R2 D R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R U2 F D' L2 F L2 Fw
*27. *B D B2 L F B' U' R L2 F D2 B L2 F2 D2 B' L' F D Fw' Uw'
*28. *D R' U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F D' B' F U' B L' F' D Rw' Uw'
*29. *B' R' U2 F' L D B' R' L F2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 U Fw Uw'
*30. *B2 L2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 R' D B' D U2 F L B' F Rw' Uw
*31. *L' F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 R D L' B' U B R B R' F' Rw2 Uw
*32. *U2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' R2 L F' D L2 R2 F R B2 U L B' Rw
*33. *D B2 R' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' L' B U F R' F2 L B' D2 Rw2
*34. *F' L' U' F2 B2 D' L' B' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*35. *B D2 R U' F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' R' D' B L' D U B U Rw Uw'
*36. *U2 L' U L D2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D B' U2 F' D2 B2 U Rw' Uw'
*37. *L' D' U' B2 F2 U B2 D2 L R F U2 F D B2 F' L U2 Rw Uw2
*38. *F' R' D F D R' F L' D' R' D F2 D F2 U' B2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw
*39. *R2 U2 B L' F U2 F L2 F' D2 R2 F2 U R2 B D U L F' Rw2
*40. *F2 U B' R2 B U2 B F2 L2 B' U L' R2 F' U' L2 F Rw2 Uw'
*41. *D2 L' B D2 L U' B' U' R2 U2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R U Rw Uw'
*42. *D' B' U2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R D2 R F' D' U F2 R Fw Uw
*43. *F' R' F2 D F2 U' L U' R' F2 D F U2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*44. *F D2 R U' D R2 B D' R' B2 R' U2 F2 L D2 R' B2 U2 D F2
*45. *U' R' F2 L D B L2 B D L' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 B2 U Rw'
*46. *R L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U B' R2 F2 L B' L' F R' U2 Rw'
*47. *F2 D' F U R2 L' B2 R B' R2 D' B2 L U2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 Rw'
*48. *B' L' F R B2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D2 B' R' B2 L' D' F' D Rw
*49. *L' B' L2 F U' L' D L2 F B' R L' U2 F2 L U2 L2 B' Rw Uw
*50. *R D L B' L U2 B U R' B' L2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U B' Rw2 Uw'
*51. *L B D R B2 U2 D' R' U2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U R' B' Rw2 Uw2
*52. *D2 R F' R' F' L' B' U' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L U2 B D2 Rw2 Uw2
*53. *L2 F' R2 L U' D' B L' F' D R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R' Uw2
*54. *L F D F' R B L' U L U2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 B R Fw' Uw'
*55. *U F2 B' U2 R' B2 U' F R2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U F' L D' Fw Uw2
*56. *U D2 F2 B' D2 R F L2 B2 U D2 B2 U' L2 F' R B' D Rw2
*57. *R' D2 B2 F U L2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U' B D F' R D' L R U Fw' Uw
*58. *U D2 F L2 B2 R2 B L2 F' R2 F D2 U R' B' U F' L' D' R2 Fw' Uw2
*59. *B2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L B' U L2 B' U' R D2 B2 L2 F Rw2 Uw'
*60. *R B D2 R2 F U2 L2 B R' D' L2 R' D L' F' D B' L Fw Uw
*61. *D F R2 F' B2 U F R B2 U2 F' L2 U2 R D2 L B2 R' F2 Rw
*62. *L2 F2 R L2 B2 D R' U' R2 F L2 F U2 F U2 B' R2 L D' Rw Uw2
*63. *B' L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' L' F' U2 F' U L B2 D R U2 Rw' Uw'
*64. *R' D' R2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 F' L' R D B' D2 B' L' U2 B Rw Uw2
*65. *F L D' B2 R' F2 L' U R2 B2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' F Uw2
*66. *D2 F L2 F U' L U' B' U2 L B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L2 U' B U' Fw Uw2
*67. *D B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B' U' B F2 R F D' B' U2 L2 B2 F2 Uw
*68. *R2 U2 R D2 F2 L B2 D2 F' U2 B L D2 L' U' L2 D' L B Rw2 Uw2
*69. *D' F U2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 D R F2 R B2 L B' F2 U2 Fw
*70. *U L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F L2 U' L2 B' U R' U' Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 D L2 U F U B R' D' R B2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D L'
*2. *L2 U B2 L2 D U R2 D F2 R' U B2 F U' B2 R2 B' L2 B'
*3. *F' L2 D2 B U B2 L' U' B2 R' F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U2
*4. *D U2 B2 R' U2 L B2 U2 L U2 B' U' F2 L U2 F L' D2 L2
*5. *F2 R D' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 F2 L U F' D' L' U2 B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U2 B' L2 B F D2 F D2 R2 F2 U B' R' D' B L2 F2 D' R
*2. *D2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' F' D B' R' F2 L' D2
*3. *D2 L2 D B2 D' U2 F2 D' F' L2 B2 F2 D L D L D' F'
*4. *U F' L2 D L2 U' B2 U' L R D L' F' L2 D2 F' D2 B2
*5. *D L' U' R' U' B D2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 B2 D' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 L F' D' F U' L F R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 F R2 D
*2. *B2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 B' F R F' U L2 F2 R F' L D
*3. *R2 B2 L R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L' B' L U' R2 F2 D'
*4. *F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 D F' D2 L2 U F L B D R2 U'
*5. *R2 D R2 B2 U F2 U B R U L R' D B' R D2 B R2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 F2 D2 F' R2 B U2 F L' D' U2 L' D' U2 B2 R2 D U' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' D2 R2 L' B L2 D' R F U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 U2 B2 D F2 D U' L2 F R2 D B D L2 R D' B R' F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F U F' R U R' U' F' R
*3. *B2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 R2 B' L U L D U2 R'
*4. *B2 R B2 F U' D B R' D' L F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' Rw2 U F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 R' D' R2 D' F' R Fw' Uw' B2 Uw' Rw' L' U' Fw2 F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R U' R2 U2 F U R' F R2 U2
*3. *U2 L R B2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 D L2 F R' F2 U2 R' U' F R2
*4. *F D2 F U2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 L B2 F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L' F U2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 D2 L2 U' Fw2 L D2 F2 R2 U' Fw' L D Fw2 D2 Rw' D2 U' R2 Fw F' Uw2
*5. *Bw U2 Lw2 Rw' L' Uw2 Dw' D' R2 Rw U Fw L U Fw U' D' F' B Rw2 U' L' B2 D Fw D Bw' Lw2 U' Lw' Dw' Uw' F B' Rw R' Lw2 B2 L F2 Lw2 F' D' R L2 Uw' Rw Bw' Rw2 R2 L Lw B2 Dw2 D2 Lw' R2 Bw Dw F

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R' F' U' R2 F' U' R2 F U' R2
*3. *D B' L D F2 L' F2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 F U F' R2 U
*4. *D R' B2 L' B' U B' L' F U2 B' L2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L B2 Rw2 U Fw2 B Uw2 D2 B2 D' Rw2 D' F2 R2 Uw2 L' D Rw' D' B2 F2 Uw' Rw2 Fw Uw2 F U
*5. *Lw2 Rw L B2 Lw' R B' Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 B' U' R Lw Fw' R2 Rw2 L F Fw' B' U2 Rw Dw2 U' R2 Dw B' Rw L Dw2 Bw2 R' F2 Rw' Dw' Uw' Bw R' B D2 U' F2 Lw U F2 Dw2 U D Fw2 L2 Bw' Dw' Rw' D' Lw U Uw' Lw
*6. *F' B' Uw2 3Uw F2 Rw U2 Bw 3Rw' R Rw' D F' 3Rw Lw' D' Dw2 3Fw' D2 Fw B Bw' 3Uw2 Bw' U2 B Bw2 D Uw' Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw Bw R' F2 3Uw Fw D Lw2 3Uw' B2 Bw2 R 3Rw F2 U2 Rw2 3Rw2 D2 Fw' Bw' 3Fw F' D' U2 Dw' F U2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw F2 3Rw U' 3Uw 3Rw' Bw' Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 B' 3Rw2 Uw' Dw' Bw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F' U2 R2 F' R U2 R U2 R'
*3. *L U D B' D F U2 L' D L2 D B2 U' R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D'
*4. *F2 D L' D B' R B L F' R U2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D B2 D2 Uw2 F2 R' B' L Uw2 L Uw2 B Rw2 B Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B L' Rw Uw Rw' B L F R2
*5. *Uw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' U2 L Fw Bw' B L2 Bw F2 Dw' B' Bw2 Uw' B' U2 Dw' Rw2 Lw2 Dw Uw D L' Bw2 F' Lw' D2 Dw Fw Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 R L' B2 F' Fw Dw2 R Dw' Rw' Dw' Rw Lw2 F' Fw2 U' Rw Uw' Bw2 Rw Fw Rw Bw2 B2 U' B2 Fw2
*6. *3Uw D2 Fw2 Uw' Dw R 3Rw Uw B U Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 D Fw2 U Bw2 3Fw R2 3Fw' R' Bw Dw' U 3Fw2 D' 3Rw2 3Fw' R 3Uw R2 Lw' 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 D' 3Fw2 Lw' Fw2 F' Rw' U' F2 Rw Fw2 R2 3Uw 3Rw' F' B2 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 L' Uw' 3Rw' Lw F' B2 Uw 3Uw' Dw' 3Fw2 F2 Uw Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw R' F' Lw2 Fw Uw 3Rw' R' Bw' 3Rw
*7. *3Lw2 B 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw B' U Bw 3Fw2 F Dw R 3Dw' Dw' Uw2 L2 3Rw D R' 3Bw' 3Uw' Lw' U 3Uw2 L' U' L2 D' R Dw2 Uw 3Bw D2 U Rw' 3Bw2 B R' L 3Uw F' Lw2 Uw B' U B Fw2 L 3Bw2 Uw F2 3Dw 3Bw2 3Lw' Fw2 L' 3Bw Dw B' 3Fw' Dw' L' Lw U' 3Dw' 3Rw' B Rw 3Bw Uw Lw2 3Uw' B' 3Dw 3Fw Dw' U2 R Uw' Bw' Rw2 R2 Uw U 3Dw2 3Bw 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Lw2 L Rw2 B2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Lw 3Uw B2 3Fw 3Lw2 D2

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR0+ DL5+ UL1+ U5- R3+ D1- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R0+ D2- L1- ALL2- UR DR DL
*2. *UR4- DR1+ DL0+ UL4- U2+ R3- D3- L4+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R1- D4+ L1- ALL5- UR DL
*3. *UR5+ DR1- DL3- UL1- U4- R1+ D5+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R3+ D3+ L0+ ALL4+ UR UL
*4. *UR0+ DR2- DL4- UL4- U4+ R4- D4+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R1- D4- L3+ ALL4- UR DL
*5. *UR1- DR4+ DL3+ UL2+ U1+ R5- D4+ L5- ALL2- y2 U4- R5+ D3- L5+ ALL2- UR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' U B U L R L R L' U' u' l r' b
*2. *R U' B' U' R B' U L U' R B' u' r b
*3. *U' L' B U B L R B U' B' U u' r
*4. *R L U L U R' L' B' R U R u l' r' b
*5. *R L' U B' L' U' L R' B' U' R u' l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) / (6,0) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4)
*2. *(3,-4) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (4,-5) / (3,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (3,-2) / (-1,-4)
*3. *(3,5) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-5,-4) / (-2,-4) / (0,-1) /
*4. *(-5,0) / (0,3) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (6,-1) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (6,-4) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0)
*5. *(0,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (3,-3) / (5,-4) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (6,-2) / (2,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U R B L R U L' R' U B L'
*2. *B L B' L' R' B L B R' U R
*3. *R L B U L R' B' L R B' U'
*4. *U L' R' U R B' L R' B L U'
*5. *R U R B L R' L R' U B L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip R2' BR U2 BR' R BR2 U flip U BL' U' R2 F2 R2' L2' BR2' U2 F' R2' F2' U' F' U F2' U2 F2' U2'
*2. *BR2 flip U' BR2 U' F2' BR2' U flip F2 U BL2' U2' BR U BL' L2 R' F U2 F U2' R' F U R U' F2' R
*3. *flip BR2' R F L' U2 BL flip R' BL' L2 BL' U BR2' U2 L2 U2 R F U' R U R2' F2 R2' U F'
*4. *F2' BR BL2 U' BR2 R2' BR' U2 flip R2 BL U2' R2 L' BL2' BR2' U2' R2 U2' R U R U2 F2' R U' R2' F2'
*5. *BL2' flip U2 F2' R2' L2 U2' BR2 R F2' flip F' R2' U2' BL L' BR2' BL2 U2 R' F' U2 F' U R2 U F' U2 R U F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F R2 F U' R2
*3. *D2 R2 F D2 U2 F' U2 R D2 B U2 B' D B F' D F' L2
*4. *U' L D2 B' L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 R B2 R F R D' L2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 R' D Rw2 R L Uw2 Rw2 U' D' Rw2 L U' B' D2 Fw R Rw' B2 Rw' Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw' B
*5. *Rw2 L D Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 Dw' B Uw2 Bw' D' Fw2 R' Fw Dw U2 R' Lw F' B L2 U' Uw' Lw Rw' Uw' U2 B Bw' Dw Lw' Fw2 R2 Dw' Lw' Uw U2 Dw Bw2 F Rw2 Fw' B F2 Rw2 Lw F2 B Fw D Fw L' Lw2 U2 Fw' L B2 Bw' D
*OH. *B2 R' F' D' L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' R D F' D L R2 F' L
*Clock. *UR2+ DR4+ DL2- UL1- U4- R5+ D5- L2- ALL1- y2 U3- R6+ D2- L3- ALL3+ UR UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B R' U R' L B' U' B' L B R' l r b
*Square-1. *(-2,-3) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-5) / (2,0) / (-2,-2)
*Skewb. *L R B L R B R U' L R' L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' F' L b l r' f' L B' L R' B' L B' L F' R'
*2. *R l r R' b' f r f r B F' L R' B' F L B
*3. *R' F' L r' R' b r b' l' L R' B L F L'
*4. *L' l' r' b f' l L l B' L R F' R' F
*5. *L b l' b' f' l' b' L' B' F L' B R F' R F' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Bw' Lw L' B Uw Lw Bw U L B Uw Bw' Lw' Uw Rw Bw Lw' Rw' Uw r' b
*2. *R Lw Bw U' Rw Lw' U' L' R' Lw Rw' Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw Bw u' r' b
*3. *Uw Rw' U L Uw' R' B Lw' Uw Lw U' Bw' Lw Rw Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw u' r
*4. *Bw Lw Rw L B Rw' Bw U' L Bw' R Lw' Bw Rw Bw Uw Rw' Lw' u r'
*5. *U R' Lw B' Rw' U' L' Bw B Lw' U' R Rw' Bw Lw' Bw Rw' Bw u' r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U2 R D2 R U L2 D R3 U L3 D R D R U3 R D2 L2 U2 L D R U R D2 L D L U3 R2 D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U L2 D R3 U L2 U R2 D L U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 L D R U L U2 L D L D R D R U L U R D L U2 L D3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 L U3 R D2 R D L2 U3 L D2 R U2 R D L D R U L U L D3
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L2 U R2 D2 L U L U2 R2 D2 L U R2 D L D R U L2 D L U2 R U L D R3 U L D R D L2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 L2 U R U R2 D2 L3 U R2 U2 R D L U L D R D R D L3 U R U L D R2 U L D2 L U3 R2 D R D2 L

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' B2 L2 B U' D L' U2 R' B' U D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D R U2 L' B2 L F2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 D' L' D' B R U B2 F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 F R' F2 D2 U2 L2 R B2 L' R' F D2 F2 U R' B' D2 L' U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 R U L D2 B2 R U2 R U2 L' F2 B U' F2 D L B L2 F' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 U R' U' B L R D B2 F U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B' D B D R F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2
*2. *U' B U2 D R2 F2 U' L' U2 F2 R2 B R2 B' L2 R B' L
*3. *F2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L F R2 B U R2 F U2 R2 F
*4. *B2 L2 U B' D' L2 B U' R2 U R2 U R2 L' U' B' U
*5. *B2 U D F B' L' D' U2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R F2 L' B R

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UB UL UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UR UF UB UR LB UB UR UL UF LB RF UR UF UB UR UL UF LB UB RB UR UB UR UB LF UF UL UB RF LF DL LB DB DF DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 UF DB+ RB UR+2 DL+2 LF DL LF+2 RF+ UR RF UR+2
*2. * UL UF UL UF UB UL UF UL UF UR UF UR UB UR UL LB UL UB UL UB UL UB LB RF UR UF UR RB UB UR RB LF UL LF UL UF LF UF UR UB UR LB DB DL DR DB RB DR DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR LB+ UL UF- UR LB+2 RB UR+
*3. * UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UB UR UL LB UL UF UR UB RF UR UF UB UL UF UR UF LB UL LB RB UR UF LF UL UF LF UL UF UB RB UR UB UL RB DB RB DB DL LB DR RF DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF+ UF UR LF UF UR+2 DL+2 LF- RF+ UR RF+ DB-2
*4. * UR UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UR UF UR UF UL LB UL UF RF UR UF RF UR UF UL UB UR UF UL RB UR RF UF LF UL UB UR RB UB RB UB LF UL UF LF DB RB DR DF RF UR UB LB UL DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF DF LB+ UL UF- UR LB+2 RB+ DL+2 LF+ UF+ UB+2 DL+ DR RB UB-2 UF-2
*5. * UF UL UB UR UF UL UB UL UB UL UB UR UF RF UR UB UL LB UL UF UB LB UB UR LB RB LF UL UF UR RB UB UR UB LF UF UR UL UB DB RB DL DR DB LB UB DR RB UR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ LB+ RF UF UL- DB DR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F' R' F R' F' D BR R BR' R' D' R' F' R' L F U F L' U' R F' R F U' F R' F D F BR R' B' L B'
*2. *R' BR' D BR D' F' BR R' BR' F' R F U L F L' F' U' L' R' F L' R' U' F R U F' R' L' U' BL' D R' BL U' BR
*3. *U BL' B BL U' L' BL' B BL F R U R' U' F' L' U' F L F U R' U' R L R F R F' L' D BR' D R F L U
*4. *F R' F BR' F' D' F D BR F R F R F' R' U F' L' F' L U' R' U R U' F' L F D BL' U' L' F R BR' D
*5. *R F R L' U' R' U R L R' F' R' F' L' U' R' U R L F' L R' F U' L F R' F' U' R F R' BR R BL' L' U BR B F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2022)

Results for week 19: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, ichcubegerne, and RP_Cubed!

*2x2x2*(184)
1.  1.07 Legomanz
2.  1.17 Yo123
3.  1.18 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.33 OriginalUsername
5.  1.42 Luke Garrett
6.  1.48 Ekisiga
7.  1.52 asacuber
8.  1.62 BradyCubes08
9.  1.66 BrianJ
10.  1.78 TipsterTrickster 
11.  1.87 alyzsnyzs
12.  1.90 ExultantCarn
13.  1.96 Zeke Mackay
14.  1.98 darrensaito
15.  2.04 Ash Black
16.  2.08 JackPfeifer
17.  2.09 TheDubDubJr
18.  2.10 Imsoosm
19.  2.16 RP_Cubed
20.  2.37 G2013
20.  2.37 Cuber2s
22.  2.38 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  2.40 NoahCubing
23.  2.40 cubingintherain
25.  2.47 TheCubingAddict980
26.  2.48 MrKuba600
27.  2.50 parkertrager
28.  2.51 cuberkid10
29.  2.62 Hayden Ng
30.  2.72 NN29Cubes
30.  2.72 Nuuk cuber
32.  2.79 Tues
33.  2.82 Cale S
34.  2.88 edsch
35.  2.89 tsutt099
35.  2.89 mihnea3000
37.  2.92 iLikeCheese
38.  2.95 Antto Pitkänen
39.  2.97 Cubing Forever
40.  3.01 DGCubes
41.  3.03 agradess2
42.  3.09 BradenTheMagician
43.  3.11 yijunleow
44.  3.14 V Achyuthan
45.  3.19 DesertWolf
46.  3.21 VIBE_ZT
47.  3.25 Liam Wadek
48.  3.26 CubicOreo
49.  3.32 Christopher Fandrich
50.  3.36 Boris McCoy
51.  3.40 wearephamily1719
52.  3.41 beabernardes
53.  3.44 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  3.47 any name you wish
55.  3.48 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  3.49 tJardigradHe
57.  3.53 Jammy
58.  3.55 baseballjello67
59.  3.57 midnightcuberx
59.  3.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
61.  3.60 BlueJacket
62.  3.63 MCuber
63.  3.64 Fred Lang
63.  3.64 qaz
65.  3.66 trangium
66.  3.69 sigalig
67.  3.70 eyeballboi
68.  3.73 Yoyofruits
68.  3.73 quing
70.  3.75 d2polld
70.  3.75 Cuz Red
72.  3.79 Adam Chodyniecki
73.  3.82 Peter Preston
73.  3.82 lumes2121
73.  3.82 tommyo11
76.  3.93 DynaXT
77.  3.95 ichcubegerne
78.  3.97 Icecube77
79.  4.02 VectorCubes
80.  4.05 zSquirreL
81.  4.06 TheReasonableCuber
81.  4.06 gsingh
81.  4.06 AidanNoogie
84.  4.17 Utkarsh Ashar
85.  4.18 yCArp
86.  4.24 Josiah Blomker
87.  4.26 inoske
88.  4.31 hah27
89.  4.32 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
90.  4.33 BMcCl1
91.  4.37 Cooki348
92.  4.39 abunickabhi
93.  4.40 Timona
94.  4.41 BlueAcidball
94.  4.41 superkitkat106
94.  4.41 That1Cuber
97.  4.45 NewoMinx
98.  4.46 stanley chapel
99.  4.49 KamTheCuber
99.  4.49 bennettstouder
101.  4.51 cuberswoop
102.  4.52 Loffy8
103.  4.54 Cubey_Tube
103.  4.54 Edward4
105.  4.58 Parke187
106.  4.67 nigelthecuber
107.  4.72 The Cubing Fanatic
108.  4.73 Koen van Aller
109.  4.74 theit07
109.  4.74 Skuber
111.  4.75 Calcube
112.  4.76 Oliver Pällo
113.  4.77 Li Xiang
113.  4.77 hydynn
115.  4.81 Homeschool Cubing
116.  4.86 Speed Cuber 10.0
117.  4.96 Alpha cuber
118.  5.04 user10086
119.  5.13 James Chang
120.  5.15 2019ECKE02
121.  5.23 max jensen
121.  5.23 qT Tp
123.  5.25 TheKaeden10
124.  5.43 Kenzo
125.  5.55 CubingCraft2
126.  5.87 kumato
127.  5.89 Luke Solves Cubes
128.  5.91 qatumciuzacqul
129.  5.94 KellanTheCubingCoder
130.  6.02 samuel roveran
131.  6.03 Tyler Bennett
131.  6.03 josephcuber
133.  6.08 rdurette10
134.  6.26 Krilov
135.  6.32 Gamerwhocubes
136.  6.35 GooseCuber
137.  6.65 mipmopblorg
138.  6.73 Mike Hughey
139.  6.74 Poorcuber09
140.  6.92 Tekooo
141.  6.96 Hyperion
142.  7.00 WHACKITROX
143.  7.29 hebscody
144.  7.30 Arnavol
145.  7.46 breadears
146.  7.64 NONOGamer12
147.  7.69 Travelingyoyokid
148.  7.73 MarkA64
149.  7.86 CaptainCuber
150.  7.96 linus.sch
151.  8.01 Rubika-37-021204
152.  8.05 sporteisvogel
153.  8.09 Jacobcuber
154.  8.29 jakesamarel
155.  8.39 Jrg
156.  8.50 Sellerie11
157.  8.61 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
158.  8.63 SuperMarioGuy4
159.  8.72 Winfaza
160.  8.85 MazeHew
161.  8.95 tungsten
162.  9.74 One Wheel
163.  9.80 ShortStuff
164.  9.87 Jlit
165.  9.89 Lubot99
166.  11.05 kvineeta
167.  11.22 CAPTAINVALPO96
168.  11.31 kflynn
169.  11.66 Lukz
170.  11.89 Jacck
171.  12.14 Mr Cuber
172.  12.32 genjirules5$
173.  13.15 Krökeldil
174.  13.39 FH1986
175.  15.83 CalebB
176.  15.99 Fin
177.  19.10 Smart_Cat19
178.  19.18 MatsBergsten
179.  19.76 Jacobo_Formigós
180.  20.98 Panagiotis Christopoulos
181.  23.19 Isabella
182.  24.73 panicChris
183.  31.06 Viking01
184.  DNF Dream Cubing


*3x3x3*(246)
1.  5.66 iLikeCheese
2.  6.13 RP_Cubed
3.  6.25 journey4ever


Spoiler



4.  6.77 Luke Garrett
5.  7.20 Shaun Mack
6.  7.28 Zeke Mackay
7.  7.36 NoahCubing
8.  7.42 Charles Jerome
9.  7.45 BrianJ
10.  7.47 darrensaito
11.  7.53 OriginalUsername
12.  7.59 gsingh
13.  7.70 Cale S
14.  7.76 Yo123
15.  7.84 parkertrager
16.  7.89 Adam Chodyniecki
17.  7.91 ExultantCarn
18.  8.00 Ash Black
19.  8.04 tJardigradHe
20.  8.12 cubingintherain
21.  8.23 tsutt099
22.  8.28 MrKuba600
23.  8.32 Christopher Fandrich
24.  8.33 cuberkid10
25.  8.41 Brendyn Dunagan
26.  8.44 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  8.55 G2013
28.  8.73 AidanNoogie
29.  8.82 lilwoaji
30.  8.85 alyzsnyzs
31.  8.90 SpeedyReedy
32.  8.93 vishwasankarcubing
32.  8.93 NN29Cubes
34.  9.02 Tues
35.  9.07 TipsterTrickster 
36.  9.14 FishyIshy
36.  9.14 BradenTheMagician
38.  9.15 asacuber
39.  9.17 edsch
40.  9.19 hah27
41.  9.22 eyeballboi
42.  9.44 V Achyuthan
43.  9.57 tommyo11
44.  9.61 Cody_Caston
45.  9.65 Boris McCoy
45.  9.65 Dream Cubing
47.  9.79 GenTheThief
48.  9.81 TheDubDubJr
49.  9.88 NewoMinx
49.  9.88 BMcCl1
51.  9.89 Liam Wadek
52.  9.91 Oxzowachi
53.  9.93 FaLoL
54.  9.97 Cuber2s
55.  9.98 2017LAMB06
56.  10.00 yijunleow
57.  10.14 mihnea3000
58.  10.18 SirWaffle
59.  10.21 DGCubes
60.  10.23 Harsha Paladugu
61.  10.27 BlueJacket
62.  10.33 Hayden Ng
63.  10.36 xcalius
64.  10.39 MartinN13
65.  10.50 VectorCubes
66.  10.54 Nuuk cuber
67.  10.58 KamTheCuber
68.  10.59 Antto Pitkänen
69.  10.69 2019ECKE02
70.  10.76 FHAT_PHUT
71.  10.79 Keroma12
72.  10.80 Jammy
73.  10.83 apollocube
74.  10.84 ichcubegerne
75.  10.85 Victor Tang
76.  10.95 Ricardo Zapata
77.  10.99 20luky3
78.  11.03 Chris Van Der Brink
79.  11.04 Nutybaconator
79.  11.04 theit07
81.  11.07 qaz
82.  11.13 The Cubing Fanatic
83.  11.16 pizzacrust
84.  11.28 Fred Lang
85.  11.32 OJ Cubing
86.  11.35 TheCubingAddict980
87.  11.37 leolrg
88.  11.44 Icecube77
89.  11.47 Peter Preston
90.  11.51 d2polld
91.  11.53 lumes2121
92.  11.54 PCCuber
93.  11.59 wearephamily1719
94.  11.62 baseballjello67
95.  11.63 agradess2
95.  11.63 Yoyofruits
97.  11.68 Utkarsh Ashar
98.  11.69 Oliver Pällo
99.  11.71 Cubey_Tube
99.  11.71 chancet4488
99.  11.71 SpeedyOctahedron
102.  11.77 MCuber
103.  11.80 TheReasonableCuber
103.  11.80 bennettstouder
105.  11.84 sigalig
106.  11.86 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
107.  11.97 James Chang
108.  11.99 Koen van Aller
109.  12.05 Parke187
110.  12.07 ARSCubing
110.  12.07 Skuber
112.  12.17 beabernardes
113.  12.28 DesertWolf
114.  12.29 zSquirreL
114.  12.29 Kacper Jędrzejuk
116.  12.43 CubicOreo
117.  12.47 abunickabhi
118.  12.63 trangium
119.  12.64 Cooki348
120.  12.69 breadears
121.  12.75 TheEpicCuber
122.  13.00 midnightcuberx
123.  13.15 Loffy8
124.  13.19 InlandEmpireCuber
125.  13.30 Winfaza
125.  13.30 LwBigcubes
127.  13.31 Timona
128.  13.44 quing
129.  13.50 pjk
130.  13.60 BlueAcidball
131.  13.77 any name you wish
132.  13.90 Josiah Blomker
133.  14.04 xyzzy
134.  14.11 bh13
135.  14.21 SmallTownCuber
135.  14.21 qatumciuzacqul
137.  14.49 Cuz Red
138.  14.54 Calcube
139.  14.83 cuberswoop
140.  14.93 DynaXT
141.  15.05 CubingCraft2
142.  15.07 Luke Solves Cubes
143.  15.26 lucyd266
144.  15.34 KellanTheCubingCoder
145.  15.38 CornerTwisted
146.  15.57 max jensen
147.  15.72 rdurette10
148.  15.75 Sellerie11
149.  15.91 White KB
150.  15.92 That1Cuber
151.  16.02 qT Tp
152.  16.17 John Benwell
153.  16.21 Lvl9001Wizard
154.  16.37 Kenzo
155.  16.53 nigelthecuber
156.  16.56 VIBE_ZT
157.  16.71 Homeschool Cubing
158.  16.82 kumato
159.  17.01 Li Xiang
160.  17.37 CT-6666
161.  17.41 Mikel
162.  17.51 TheKaeden10
163.  17.82 Cubing Forever
164.  17.96 CaptainCuber
165.  18.12 hebscody
166.  18.43 Poorcuber09
167.  18.44 pb_cuber
168.  18.54 yCArp
169.  18.59 GooseCuber
170.  18.62 Travelingyoyokid
171.  18.78 Tyler Bennett
172.  18.82 stanley chapel
173.  19.07 UnknownCanvas
174.  19.44 user10086
175.  19.52 inoske
176.  19.54 jakesamarel
177.  19.75 Jlit
178.  19.93 mipmopblorg
179.  20.03 Krilov
180.  20.27 samuel roveran
181.  20.67 MarkA64
182.  20.80 Speed Cuber 10.0
183.  20.93 qunbacca
184.  21.36 Hyperion
185.  21.37 Mike Hughey
186.  21.43 sporteisvogel
187.  21.55 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
188.  21.75 josephcuber
189.  21.83 Jrg
190.  22.45 Edward4
191.  22.52 Tekooo
192.  23.12 SuperCrafter51
193.  23.20 linus.sch
194.  23.74 MazeHew
195.  24.20 One Wheel
196.  24.58 Elisa
197.  24.75 zakikaz
198.  24.94 Rubika-37-021204
199.  24.95 Lubot99
200.  25.23 freshcuber.de
201.  25.34 SuperMarioGuy4
202.  25.43 jazzylev21
203.  25.53 WHACKITROX
204.  25.82 kflynn
205.  26.35 CuberDawnF2L
206.  26.44 alexed
207.  26.78 Arnavol
208.  26.83 odd.
209.  28.12 CAPTAINVALPO96
210.  28.44 Gamerwhocubes
211.  29.88 Lukz
211.  29.88 NONOGamer12
213.  31.51 NoSekt
214.  31.73 Jacck
215.  32.40 Svand0lf
216.  32.88 Krökeldil
217.  33.13 Sohaib Mubbashir
218.  33.43 tungsten
219.  33.95 Nash171
220.  34.03 Jacobcuber
221.  34.79 Jacobo_Formigós
222.  35.06 Lutz_P
223.  35.47 Mormi
224.  36.12 Fin
225.  37.68 kvineeta
226.  38.27 Abucuberksa
227.  38.29 Mr Cuber
228.  38.89 MatsBergsten
229.  39.19 Smart_Cat19
230.  40.75 Moshallow
231.  41.05 HelgeBerlin
232.  41.88 Masked
233.  43.50 slowsolver123
234.  43.74 CuberRayyan
235.  47.08 Ekisiga
236.  47.79 Panagiotis Christopoulos
237.  48.23 genjirules5$
238.  49.23 FH1986
239.  49.48 panicChris
240.  51.52 creamwAstaKen
241.  52.66 JailtonMendes
242.  1:06.83 oneshot
243.  1:09.98 landon_123
244.  1:22.16 Hadescrown666
245.  1:36.31 Fabian F
246.  DNF ShortStuff


*4x4x4*(129)
1.  30.26 OriginalUsername
2.  31.18 Luke Garrett
3.  31.37 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  32.27 MrKuba600
5.  33.18 G2013
6.  33.23 RP_Cubed
7.  33.63 Hayden Ng
8.  33.67 Zeke Mackay
9.  33.89 Speed Cuber 10.0
10.  34.04 PeterH2N
11.  34.52 Shaun Mack
12.  34.76 NoahCubing
13.  34.99 David ep
14.  35.74 AidanNoogie
15.  36.24 agradess2
16.  36.28 BradenTheMagician
17.  36.52 NewoMinx
18.  36.68 Charles Jerome
19.  36.79 Dream Cubing
20.  36.97 Ash Black
21.  37.97 Victor Tang
22.  38.25 cubingintherain
23.  38.91 NN29Cubes
24.  39.04 Tues
25.  39.62 Boris McCoy
26.  39.66 TheDubDubJr
27.  39.76 tommyo11
28.  40.50 tsutt099
29.  40.93 Liam Wadek
30.  41.00 ichcubegerne
31.  41.22 MCuber
31.  41.22 DGCubes
33.  41.51 sigalig
33.  41.51 alyzsnyzs
35.  41.90 20luky3
36.  42.74 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  43.01 CubicOreo
38.  44.00 qaz
39.  44.03 SirWaffle
40.  44.90 BMcCl1
41.  44.94 Skuber
42.  45.92 Icecube77
43.  46.69 abunickabhi
44.  46.73 Christopher Fandrich
45.  46.79 Fred Lang
46.  47.08 Adam Chodyniecki
47.  47.12 DesertWolf
48.  47.33 bennettstouder
49.  47.44 Chris Van Der Brink
49.  47.44 OJ Cubing
51.  47.73 ExultantCarn
52.  47.80 Koen van Aller
53.  48.16 quing
54.  48.63 Nuuk cuber
55.  48.64 V Achyuthan
56.  48.75 James Chang
57.  48.76 Parke187
58.  49.02 Jammy
59.  49.65 xyzzy
60.  49.95 beabernardes
61.  49.99 zSquirreL
62.  51.27 Winfaza
63.  51.63 chancet4488
64.  51.85 qT Tp
65.  51.97 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
66.  52.49 Peter Preston
67.  53.89 TheReasonableCuber
68.  54.08 qatumciuzacqul
69.  55.22 lumes2121
70.  55.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
71.  56.59 Cubey_Tube
72.  56.71 CaptainCuber
73.  56.76 DynaXT
74.  58.62 Kenzo
75.  1:00.23 Loffy8
76.  1:00.32 BlueAcidball
77.  1:00.94 PCCuber
78.  1:01.24 baseballjello67
79.  1:02.79 Timona
80.  1:03.05 Josiah Blomker
81.  1:03.10 breadears
82.  1:03.11 CubingCraft2
83.  1:03.40 FHAT_PHUT
84.  1:04.18 d2polld
85.  1:05.72 rdurette10
86.  1:06.36 kumato
87.  1:07.28 Li Xiang
88.  1:09.79 CT-6666
89.  1:10.77 max jensen
90.  1:11.22 Calcube
91.  1:12.56 Poorcuber09
92.  1:14.24 filmip
93.  1:15.20 stanley chapel
94.  1:15.39 Sellerie11
95.  1:15.60 One Wheel
96.  1:18.16 Mike Hughey
97.  1:18.81 ARSCubing
98.  1:20.32 Jrg
99.  1:20.62 pb_cuber
100.  1:25.27 freshcuber.de
101.  1:26.49 Luke Solves Cubes
102.  1:28.00 hebscody
103.  1:30.39 GooseCuber
104.  1:30.98 Krilov
105.  1:35.31 linus.sch
106.  1:35.37 thomas.sch
107.  1:36.93 user10086
108.  1:38.66 sporteisvogel
109.  1:38.83 That1Cuber
110.  1:40.15 Rubika-37-021204
111.  1:44.57 Travelingyoyokid
112.  1:44.62 Jacck
113.  1:47.63 MarkA64
114.  1:52.87 samuel roveran
115.  1:54.64 kflynn
116.  2:00.36 Lubot99
117.  2:02.04 josephcuber
118.  2:03.47 SuperMarioGuy4
119.  2:12.45 Tekooo
120.  2:14.77 MatsBergsten
121.  2:19.14 Svand0lf
122.  2:20.16 Gamerwhocubes
123.  2:26.55 Arnavol
124.  2:27.77 NONOGamer12
125.  2:40.25 NoSekt
126.  3:00.33 CuberDawnF2L
127.  8:27.40 panicChris
128.  DNF MartinN13
128.  DNF The Cubing Fanatic


*5x5x5*(80)
1.  44.50 基山ヒロト
2.  52.84 tJardigradHe
3.  54.98 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  57.54 OriginalUsername
5.  59.18 xcalius
6.  1:00.66 fun at the joy
7.  1:01.92 Luke Garrett
8.  1:02.13 ichcubegerne
9.  1:02.46 Hayden Ng
10.  1:04.36 David ep
11.  1:05.24 NewoMinx
12.  1:05.74 Ash Black
13.  1:06.87 AidanNoogie
14.  1:07.83 G2013
15.  1:08.25 Victor Tang
16.  1:09.92 TheDubDubJr
17.  1:10.47 FaLoL
18.  1:15.99 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:16.24 Liam Wadek
20.  1:16.29 sigalig
21.  1:17.77 alyzsnyzs
22.  1:18.12 Tues
23.  1:18.15 CubicOreo
24.  1:18.40 tsutt099
25.  1:18.97 Keroma12
26.  1:19.49 Chris Van Der Brink
27.  1:19.61 LwBigcubes
28.  1:21.56 tommyo11
29.  1:21.63 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
30.  1:24.40 Nuuk cuber
31.  1:25.62 Boris McCoy
32.  1:27.84 BMcCl1
33.  1:29.04 hah27
34.  1:30.29 TheReasonableCuber
35.  1:30.62 quing
36.  1:30.80 abunickabhi
37.  1:31.20 Fred Lang
38.  1:31.94 DesertWolf
39.  1:32.02 GenTheThief
40.  1:34.39 Jammy
41.  1:34.50 Parke187
42.  1:34.65 Christopher Fandrich
43.  1:34.77 beabernardes
44.  1:36.40 zSquirreL
45.  1:36.93 CaptainCuber
46.  1:44.93 James Chang
47.  1:46.71 breadears
48.  1:50.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  1:51.05 baseballjello67
50.  1:53.31 Cubey_Tube
51.  1:53.37 CubingCraft2
52.  1:58.12 Utkarsh Ashar
53.  1:58.30 qT Tp
54.  1:58.75 bennettstouder
55.  1:58.94 Timona
56.  1:58.99 lumes2121
57.  2:06.24 Loffy8
58.  2:07.29 rdurette10
59.  2:11.84 kumato
60.  2:14.63 One Wheel
61.  2:17.66 Poorcuber09
62.  2:20.37 Jrg
63.  2:25.10 d2polld
64.  2:25.98 qatumciuzacqul
65.  2:26.70 thomas.sch
66.  2:28.75 Rubika-37-021204
67.  2:39.88 Sellerie11
68.  2:47.74 sporteisvogel
69.  2:50.07 Jacck
70.  3:00.61 Lubot99
71.  3:02.72 freshcuber.de
72.  3:06.16 Mike Hughey
73.  3:21.45 pb_cuber
74.  3:31.61 Krilov
75.  3:47.20 Tekooo
76.  3:59.31 MatsBergsten
77.  4:26.56 WHACKITROX
78.  DNF linus.sch
78.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes
78.  DNF Aluminum


*6x6x6*(35)
1.  1:47.28 cuberkid10
2.  1:48.71 Dream Cubing
3.  1:49.89 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:57.18 ichcubegerne
5.  2:00.24 fun at the joy
6.  2:04.79 Luke Garrett
7.  2:07.12 agradess2
8.  2:07.83 Hayden Ng
9.  2:07.85 Keroma12
10.  2:08.89 Liam Wadek
11.  2:09.89 LwBigcubes
12.  2:18.98 sigalig
13.  2:24.68 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:28.80 CubicOreo
15.  2:30.54 DGCubes
16.  2:31.95 xyzzy
17.  2:33.69 Tues
18.  2:39.44 Nuuk cuber
19.  2:43.65 TheReasonableCuber
20.  2:49.36 Jammy
21.  2:52.67 Adam Chodyniecki
22.  3:02.38 tommyo11
23.  3:07.27 zSquirreL
24.  3:50.77 One Wheel
25.  4:09.92 Jrg
26.  4:21.61 rdurette10
27.  4:41.52 Rubika-37-021204
28.  4:49.35 thomas.sch
29.  4:53.79 Mike Hughey
30.  4:57.00 sporteisvogel
31.  4:58.24 Poorcuber09
32.  5:55.98 Loffy8
33.  7:08.94 MatsBergsten
34.  7:09.90 Lubot99
35.  DNF linus.sch


*7x7x7*(21)
1.  2:23.17 Dream Cubing
2.  2:39.73 ichcubegerne
3.  3:05.64 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  3:11.42 Hayden Ng
5.  3:31.51 sigalig
6.  3:33.87 fun at the joy
7.  3:51.07 Nuuk cuber
8.  3:56.79 CubicOreo
9.  4:10.59 Tues
10.  4:20.19 Jammy
11.  4:28.33 TheReasonableCuber
12.  5:01.52 zSquirreL
13.  5:07.08 Adam Chodyniecki
14.  5:55.03 One Wheel
15.  6:09.92 Jrg
16.  7:06.45 Poorcuber09
17.  7:14.79 thomas.sch
18.  7:15.93 Rubika-37-021204
19.  8:05.48 Mike Hughey
20.  DNF Liam Wadek
20.  DNF quing


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(46)
1.  5.38 BrianJ
2.  6.35 jakesamarel
3.  6.42 That1Cuber


Spoiler



4.  6.43 ExultantCarn
5.  6.58 Yo123
6.  7.39 Luke Garrett
7.  7.48 Christopher Fandrich
8.  7.64 RP_Cubed
9.  7.96 cuberswoop
10.  8.04 TheDubDubJr
11.  8.27 ichcubegerne
12.  9.18 darrensaito
13.  9.43 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14.  9.85 Ash Black
15.  10.22 hah27
16.  11.11 sigalig
17.  11.43 Ekisiga
18.  12.81 BradenTheMagician
19.  14.36 Boris McCoy
20.  14.90 Gamerwhocubes
21.  15.16 G2013
22.  16.07 abunickabhi
23.  17.59 Li Xiang
24.  21.33 Tues
25.  21.77 Adam Chodyniecki
26.  23.51 Mike Hughey
27.  25.15 MatsBergsten
28.  32.10 zSquirreL
29.  35.67 Jammy
30.  37.79 Jacck
31.  42.42 Nuuk cuber
32.  43.11 sporteisvogel
33.  44.06 stanley chapel
34.  46.02 Hyperion
35.  48.57 WHACKITROX
36.  49.04 Hayden Ng
37.  54.03 max jensen
38.  1:00.47 Arnavol
39.  1:20.00 Sellerie11
40.  1:20.19 Krökeldil
41.  1:20.68 hydynn
42.  1:45.67 Koen van Aller
43.  2:37.54 CubingCraft2
44.  DNF Travelingyoyokid
44.  DNF James Chang
44.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  19.37 sigalig
2.  19.98 jakesamarel
3.  20.01 G2013


Spoiler



4.  22.38 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  22.82 hah27
6.  25.22 RP_Cubed
7.  28.49 Keroma12
8.  28.63 tommyo11
9.  30.11 Victor Tang
10.  38.43 abunickabhi
11.  44.14 2019ECKE02
12.  44.90 Ekisiga
13.  51.75 qunbacca
14.  53.21 qatumciuzacqul
15.  58.75 DesertWolf
16.  1:16.01 SirWaffle
17.  1:20.80 Mike Hughey
18.  1:22.04 filmip
19.  1:28.84 MatsBergsten
20.  1:42.10 Jammy
21.  2:13.12 d2polld
22.  2:39.73 quing
23.  2:48.96 Ash Black
24.  3:16.05 Jacck
25.  3:52.52 zSquirreL
26.  4:30.74 max jensen
27.  5:52.48 lumes2121
28.  7:24.37 Krökeldil
29.  9:25.23 Sellerie11
30.  10:36.60 Koen van Aller
31.  DNF Luke Garrett
31.  DNF sporteisvogel


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  1:36.01 sigalig
2.  2:00.24 Victor Tang
3.  2:20.02 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  2:28.15 hah27
5.  4:26.42 RP_Cubed
6.  5:00.79 Keroma12
7.  7:50.35 MatsBergsten
8.  12:56.44 filmip
9.  DNF Jacck
9.  DNF oneshot


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  3:13.51 sigalig
2.  3:52.64 Victor Tang
3.  4:28.50 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  8:11.88 hah27
5.  16:50.74 MatsBergsten
6.  25:39.38 Jacck
7.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  40:54.12 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Victor Tang
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  DNF sigalig

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  22:32.50 Victor Tang
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF sigalig

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  31/36 60:00 Keroma12
2.  23/30 60:00 Victor Tang
3.  5/5 2:51 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  8/11 46:03 RP_Cubed
5.  4/4 13:33 Jacck
6.  3/3 3:05 genjirules5$
7.  2/2 6:33 MatsBergsten
8.  3/4 26:58 sporteisvogel
9.  3/4 27:31 lumes2121
10.  0/1 16:05 Panagiotis Christopoulos
10.  1/2 9:02 d2polld
10.  1/2 1:56 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(145)
1.  11.07 Luke Garrett
2.  11.52 iLikeCheese
3.  11.99 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  12.13 OriginalUsername
5.  12.52 Shaun Mack
6.  12.62 lilwoaji
7.  12.69 Ash Black
8.  13.05 tJardigradHe
9.  13.08 2017LAMB06
10.  13.13 asacuber
11.  13.54 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  13.76 Charles Jerome
13.  13.86 darrensaito
14.  14.00 GenTheThief
15.  15.57 tsutt099
16.  15.58 ichcubegerne
17.  15.61 RP_Cubed
18.  15.68 Tues
19.  15.85 midnightcuberx
20.  16.25 G2013
21.  16.29 Victor Tang
22.  16.37 MrKuba600
23.  16.51 Zeke Mackay
24.  16.59 eyeballboi
25.  16.62 gsingh
26.  16.71 leolrg
27.  16.72 NewoMinx
28.  17.08 Yo123
29.  17.09 Boris McCoy
30.  17.20 Hayden Ng
31.  17.33 Dream Cubing
32.  17.35 mihnea3000
33.  17.67 Harsha Paladugu
34.  17.97 apollocube
35.  18.06 TheDubDubJr
36.  18.25 NN29Cubes
37.  18.72 James Chang
38.  19.16 FaLoL
39.  19.37 qaz
40.  19.41 TheReasonableCuber
41.  19.69 PCCuber
42.  19.90 BlueJacket
43.  19.92 abunickabhi
44.  19.94 CubicOreo
45.  19.98 Nutybaconator
46.  20.44 Oxzowachi
47.  20.82 Jammy
48.  21.40 sigalig
49.  21.45 Christopher Fandrich
50.  21.68 Adam Chodyniecki
51.  22.14 qatumciuzacqul
52.  22.19 xcalius
53.  22.43 quing
54.  22.47 wearephamily1719
55.  22.61 SirWaffle
56.  22.82 DGCubes
56.  22.82 hah27
58.  23.17 Nuuk cuber
59.  23.28 Chris Van Der Brink
60.  23.50 Parke187
61.  23.63 zSquirreL
62.  23.97 Utkarsh Ashar
63.  23.99 xyzzy
64.  24.28 lumes2121
65.  24.31 trangium
66.  24.52 yCArp
67.  24.84 TheEpicCuber
68.  24.99 DesertWolf
69.  25.17 d2polld
70.  25.33 tommyo11
71.  25.46 BlueAcidball
72.  25.58 Winfaza
73.  25.78 Peter Preston
74.  26.52 Liam Wadek
75.  26.75 Keroma12
76.  27.21 Kacper Jędrzejuk
77.  27.55 OJ Cubing
78.  27.72 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
79.  27.98 BMcCl1
80.  28.03 VectorCubes
81.  28.35 InlandEmpireCuber
82.  28.69 Loffy8
83.  28.74 Koen van Aller
84.  28.79 Fred Lang
85.  29.11 Luke Solves Cubes
86.  29.42 CornerTwisted
87.  29.93 baseballjello67
88.  30.65 BradenTheMagician
89.  31.00 Cubing Forever
90.  31.16 2019ECKE02
91.  31.81 qT Tp
92.  32.70 VIBE_ZT
93.  32.96 DynaXT
94.  33.23 Homeschool Cubing
95.  33.53 CubingCraft2
96.  33.78 FHAT_PHUT
97.  34.15 Poorcuber09
98.  34.17 hebscody
99.  34.95 Calcube
100.  35.05 Timona
101.  35.84 beabernardes
102.  37.32 freshcuber.de
103.  37.60 Hyperion
104.  38.32 Lubot99
105.  38.98 pb_cuber
106.  39.07 hydynn
107.  39.54 KellanTheCubingCoder
108.  40.26 rdurette10
109.  40.45 max jensen
110.  41.21 ARSCubing
111.  42.63 Mike Hughey
112.  43.06 qunbacca
113.  43.96 Sellerie11
114.  44.05 Mikel
115.  45.21 sporteisvogel
116.  45.79 kumato
117.  46.23 inoske
118.  46.77 GooseCuber
119.  47.80 Josiah Blomker
120.  47.85 TheKaeden10
121.  48.41 UnknownCanvas
122.  49.62 samuel roveran
123.  49.77 stanley chapel
124.  50.37 josephcuber
125.  53.22 user10086
126.  56.94 Jacck
127.  57.05 WHACKITROX
128.  57.57 Rubika-37-021204
129.  1:00.82 That1Cuber
130.  1:01.41 NONOGamer12
131.  1:01.72 Tyler Bennett
132.  1:16.80 Jlit
133.  1:28.50 Krökeldil
134.  1:28.97 MatsBergsten
135.  1:30.43 kvineeta
136.  1:30.65 Abucuberksa
137.  1:33.38 Gamerwhocubes
138.  1:35.12 Travelingyoyokid
139.  1:44.64 Tekooo
140.  2:01.34 Fin
141.  2:32.38 jakesamarel
142.  3:18.24 Hadescrown666
143.  DNF MartinN13
143.  DNF MCuber
143.  DNF White KB


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  1:59.44 Nuuk cuber
2.  5:26.90 Josiah Blomker
3.  5:41.82 max jensen


Spoiler



4.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos
4.  DNF CubingCraft2
4.  DNF josephcuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  34.00 ichcubegerne
2.  40.94 Nuuk cuber
3.  43.60 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:13.64 CaptainCuber
5.  1:31.70 Jammy
6.  1:41.38 Jacck
7.  1:42.89 MatsBergsten
8.  2:07.97 max jensen
9.  2:48.47 zSquirreL
10.  DNF RP_Cubed


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  24.33 (26, 27, 20) davidr
2.  26.67 (26, 28, 26) qaz
3.  36.00 (36, 35, 37) Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 20) Kit Clement
4.  DNF (23, 22, DNS) Cale S
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) max jensen


*2-3-4 Relay*(62)
1.  40.73 Luke Garrett
2.  44.98 Ekisiga
3.  45.22 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  49.86 ichcubegerne
5.  52.15 TipsterTrickster 
6.  53.03 Hayden Ng
7.  53.85 Tues
8.  54.00 DGCubes
9.  54.16 abunickabhi
10.  55.28 TheDubDubJr
11.  55.42 Christopher Fandrich
12.  55.51 CubicOreo
13.  57.81 Icecube77
14.  58.64 tommyo11
15.  59.71 Jammy
16.  1:00.05 TheReasonableCuber
17.  1:00.12 sigalig
18.  1:02.68 zSquirreL
19.  1:03.77 Chris Van Der Brink
20.  1:04.53 Nuuk cuber
21.  1:04.76 theit07
22.  1:06.61 qaz
23.  1:07.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  1:07.78 BMcCl1
25.  1:09.42 Adam Chodyniecki
26.  1:11.53 ExultantCarn
27.  1:13.62 cuberswoop
28.  1:13.66 lumes2121
29.  1:18.74 Timona
30.  1:19.08 Utkarsh Ashar
31.  1:20.68 d2polld
32.  1:20.92 V Achyuthan
33.  1:21.73 Loffy8
34.  1:21.89 BlueAcidball
35.  1:23.04 Josiah Blomker
36.  1:23.27 Cuber2s
37.  1:26.63 CubingCraft2
38.  1:31.49 CaptainCuber
39.  1:31.97 max jensen
40.  1:36.93 kumato
41.  1:37.77 rdurette10
42.  1:39.43 ARSCubing
43.  1:42.17 Luke Solves Cubes
44.  1:42.99 Sellerie11
45.  1:44.01 One Wheel
46.  1:47.24 Poorcuber09
47.  1:49.80 That1Cuber
48.  1:53.17 Jrg
49.  1:57.17 GooseCuber
50.  1:57.53 inoske
51.  1:58.23 user10086
52.  2:01.09 KellanTheCubingCoder
53.  2:05.47 hebscody
54.  2:09.87 samuel roveran
55.  2:13.19 Krilov
56.  2:40.15 Jacck
57.  2:43.48 josephcuber
58.  2:55.50 MatsBergsten
59.  3:21.47 Tekooo
60.  3:23.73 NONOGamer12
61.  3:29.29 Gamerwhocubes
62.  4:18.51 Smart_Cat19


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:45.16 fun at the joy
2.  1:47.01 Luke Garrett
3.  1:51.03 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  1:59.48 G2013
5.  1:59.97 ichcubegerne
6.  2:09.23 sigalig
7.  2:18.67 CubicOreo
8.  2:18.68 Tues
9.  2:27.11 tommyo11
10.  2:28.64 DGCubes
11.  2:36.22 BMcCl1
12.  2:37.95 zSquirreL
13.  2:38.38 Nuuk cuber
14.  2:38.39 Chris Van Der Brink
15.  2:43.19 Christopher Fandrich
16.  2:46.16 abunickabhi
17.  2:47.53 Jammy
18.  3:01.75 lumes2121
19.  3:07.13 Utkarsh Ashar
20.  3:10.65 CaptainCuber
21.  3:12.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  3:17.76 cuberswoop
23.  3:19.86 Cuber2s
24.  3:23.37 Loffy8
25.  3:28.90 Timona
26.  3:45.85 rdurette10
27.  4:01.20 Poorcuber09
28.  4:02.61 One Wheel
29.  4:14.35 kumato
30.  4:25.06 Jrg
31.  5:05.81 Jacck
32.  5:39.45 Krilov
33.  7:33.65 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:47.55 ichcubegerne
2.  4:10.72 sigalig
3.  5:13.28 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  5:35.17 tommyo11
5.  5:46.10 Jammy
6.  6:03.56 zSquirreL
7.  6:33.63 CaptainCuber
8.  7:38.68 One Wheel
9.  8:16.12 rdurette10
10.  8:43.56 Loffy8
11.  8:52.93 Jrg
12.  9:10.32 Poorcuber09
13.  10:40.77 Jacck
14.  11:47.64 Krilov
15.  15:08.52 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  6:48.24 ichcubegerne
2.  7:29.18 Hayden Ng
3.  7:31.59 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  7:41.99 TipsterTrickster 
5.  8:05.32 sigalig
6.  9:37.10 Jammy
7.  11:54.26 zSquirreL
8.  13:49.57 One Wheel
9.  14:05.81 Jrg
10.  17:49.34 rdurette10
11.  18:17.05 Poorcuber09
12.  20:01.26 Loffy8
13.  25:36.34 Krilov


*Clock*(68)
1.  3.41 JChambers13
2.  3.98 edsch
3.  4.16 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  4.17 VectorCubes
5.  4.58 Liam Wadek
6.  4.64 BlueJacket
7.  4.65 Carter Cubes
8.  4.89 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  5.00 Oliver Pällo
10.  5.11 MartinN13
11.  5.23 DesertWolf
12.  5.55 Christopher Fandrich
13.  5.89 Luke Garrett
14.  5.94 Zeke Mackay
15.  6.08 zSquirreL
16.  6.81 Jakub D
17.  6.93 NewoMinx
18.  6.97 2019ECKE02
19.  7.02 tsutt099
20.  7.15 RP_Cubed
21.  7.45 Tues
22.  7.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  7.50 parkertrager
24.  7.62 Edward4
25.  7.65 Parke187
26.  7.73 qaz
27.  7.98 Li Xiang
28.  8.74 lumes2121
29.  8.80 Nuuk cuber
30.  8.93 CubicOreo
31.  9.00 Jammy
32.  9.02 Ash Black
33.  9.24 lilwoaji
34.  9.34 DGCubes
35.  9.70 ichcubegerne
36.  9.94 tommyo11
37.  10.97 Panagiotis Christopoulos
38.  11.05 Adam Chodyniecki
39.  11.46 wearephamily1719
40.  11.73 Peter Preston
41.  12.03 Hayden Ng
42.  12.15 That1Cuber
43.  12.17 quing
44.  12.41 sigalig
45.  13.07 MrKuba600
46.  13.33 midnightcuberx
47.  13.91 Skuber
48.  14.22 cubingmom2
49.  14.75 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
50.  15.59 Lubot99
51.  15.69 Homeschool Cubing
52.  16.06 Luke Solves Cubes
53.  16.11 Cody_Caston
54.  16.64 abunickabhi
55.  17.28 Jacck
56.  17.79 DynaXT
57.  19.09 kflynn
58.  19.14 Mormi
59.  20.71 Krilov
60.  21.38 Poorcuber09
61.  25.27 BMcCl1
62.  32.32 rdurette10
63.  33.06 filmip
64.  36.38 Elisa
65.  45.36 Loffy8
66.  49.93 MatsBergsten
67.  DNF Travelingyoyokid
67.  DNF d2polld


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  40.21 AidanNoogie
2.  43.36 Oxzowachi
3.  44.41 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  47.65 NewoMinx
5.  47.69 MrKuba600
6.  51.51 RP_Cubed
7.  53.65 darrensaito
8.  56.83 parkertrager
9.  57.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  57.71 Charles Jerome
11.  1:03.28 Fred Lang
12.  1:03.49 quing
13.  1:03.76 MCuber
14.  1:03.78 ichcubegerne
15.  1:04.80 CubicOreo
16.  1:05.17 Adam Chodyniecki
17.  1:05.86 tJardigradHe
18.  1:06.44 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:08.68 Loffy8
20.  1:08.87 TheEpicCuber
21.  1:10.75 Jammy
22.  1:12.46 tommyo11
23.  1:14.04 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  1:21.03 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:24.54 beabernardes
26.  1:25.12 Liam Wadek
27.  1:25.71 qT Tp
28.  1:27.46 DesertWolf
29.  1:27.50 Antto Pitkänen
30.  1:28.08 sigalig
31.  1:29.38 The Cubing Fanatic
32.  1:37.36 Chris Van Der Brink
33.  1:40.30 Keroma12
34.  1:46.00 TheReasonableCuber
35.  1:50.36 d2polld
36.  1:55.33 zSquirreL
37.  2:04.17 Poorcuber09
38.  2:04.76 lumes2121
39.  2:04.90 max jensen
40.  2:11.69 stanley chapel
41.  2:23.63 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  2:24.48 rdurette10
43.  2:32.68 One Wheel
44.  2:57.81 kumato
45.  3:06.64 Jacck
46.  3:07.95 Luke Solves Cubes
47.  3:25.51 Panagiotis Christopoulos
48.  4:33.02 Rubika-37-021204
49.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*Pyraminx*(120)
1.  1.89 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.20 oliviervlcube
3.  2.23 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.35 dycocubix
5.  2.56 DGCubes
6.  2.76 Cooki348
7.  2.89 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  3.05 parkertrager
9.  3.12 Boris McCoy
10.  3.17 50ph14
11.  3.18 tJardigradHe
12.  3.20 RP_Cubed
13.  3.24 Charles Jerome
14.  3.27 BrianJ
15.  3.58 Cody_Caston
16.  3.59 Speed Cuber 10.0
16.  3.59 MartinN13
18.  3.60 tsutt099
19.  3.61 OriginalUsername
20.  3.62 Ash Black
21.  3.66 asacuber
22.  3.69 Luke Garrett
23.  3.79 max jensen
24.  3.86 NN29Cubes
25.  3.99 darrensaito
26.  4.02 cubingintherain
27.  4.06 Liam Wadek
28.  4.08 BradenTheMagician
29.  4.32 Adam Chodyniecki
30.  4.39 CubicOreo
31.  4.47 Homeschool Cubing
32.  4.58 BlueJacket
33.  4.82 Cuz Red
34.  4.87 Tues
35.  4.92 MCuber
36.  5.01 ichcubegerne
36.  5.01 DesertWolf
38.  5.17 GooseCuber
39.  5.27 Brendyn Dunagan
39.  5.27 tommyo11
41.  5.28 ExultantCarn
42.  5.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  5.31 Edward4
44.  5.32 Parke187
45.  5.35 Cale S
46.  5.40 NewoMinx
47.  5.46 wearephamily1719
48.  5.68 Peter Preston
49.  5.74 CaptainCuber
50.  5.79 Christopher Fandrich
51.  6.04 Loffy8
52.  6.22 lilwoaji
53.  6.24 bennettstouder
54.  6.39 Nuuk cuber
55.  6.40 VectorCubes
56.  6.51 Utkarsh Ashar
57.  6.56 midnightcuberx
58.  6.60 Skuber
59.  6.61 rdurette10
60.  6.68 beabernardes
61.  6.71 Li Xiang
62.  7.14 2019ECKE02
63.  7.57 zSquirreL
64.  7.86 quing
65.  7.91 Jammy
66.  8.09 ARSCubing
67.  8.32 abunickabhi
68.  8.61 sigalig
69.  8.62 Koen van Aller
70.  8.83 TheReasonableCuber
71.  9.05 qT Tp
72.  9.07 Poorcuber09
73.  9.21 Mike Hughey
74.  9.48 kumato
75.  9.55 samuel roveran
76.  9.70 SmallTownCuber
76.  9.70 Josiah Blomker
78.  9.79 hebscody
78.  9.79 lumes2121
80.  9.96 James Chang
81.  9.99 josephcuber
82.  10.04 Tekooo
83.  10.35 DynaXT
84.  10.42 Kenzo
85.  10.49 Lubot99
86.  10.74 user10086
87.  11.02 d2polld
88.  11.24 That1Cuber
89.  11.26 Tyler Bennett
90.  11.47 Keroma12
91.  11.68 BMcCl1
92.  11.69 Hayden Ng
93.  11.71 WHACKITROX
94.  11.82 pb_cuber
95.  12.17 jakesamarel
96.  12.33 Sellerie11
97.  12.84 CAPTAINVALPO96
98.  12.97 TheKaeden10
99.  13.12 KellanTheCubingCoder
100.  13.24 Ekisiga
101.  13.32 Jacck
102.  13.37 Travelingyoyokid
103.  13.59 Mr Cuber
104.  13.83 NONOGamer12
105.  13.99 Arnavol
106.  14.71 Smart_Cat19
107.  15.18 kflynn
108.  15.71 Rubika-37-021204
109.  16.26 Panagiotis Christopoulos
110.  16.30 Luke Solves Cubes
111.  16.34 Aluminum
112.  16.99 sporteisvogel
113.  17.64 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
114.  18.58 genjirules5$
115.  21.08 Gamerwhocubes
116.  21.57 MarkA64
117.  24.13 Krökeldil
118.  25.46 Lukz
119.  26.34 Jacobcuber
120.  37.79 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(74)
1.  5.67 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.27 Oxzowachi
3.  6.99 David ep


Spoiler



4.  7.46 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  7.85 Charles Jerome
6.  7.89 RP_Cubed
7.  8.38 tsutt099
8.  8.55 Adweehun
9.  8.76 NoahCubing
10.  8.79 cubingintherain
11.  9.25 Hayden Ng
12.  9.47 BlueJacket
13.  10.25 Shaun Mack
14.  10.94 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
15.  11.06 BrianJ
16.  11.19 Zeke Mackay
17.  11.27 Cale S
18.  11.65 BradenTheMagician
19.  11.68 Luke Garrett
20.  11.71 Ash Black
21.  11.81 Boris McCoy
22.  11.82 BradyCubes08
23.  11.98 MrKuba600
24.  12.78 OriginalUsername
25.  12.83 darrensaito
26.  13.02 Ricardo Zapata
27.  13.45 ichcubegerne
28.  14.01 NewoMinx
29.  15.07 AidanNoogie
30.  16.09 MCuber
31.  16.42 Peter Preston
32.  16.45 2019ECKE02
33.  16.68 BlueAcidball
34.  16.74 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  17.53 sigalig
36.  17.64 beabernardes
37.  17.98 CubingCraft2
38.  18.12 zSquirreL
39.  19.17 Tues
40.  19.22 PCCuber
41.  19.49 Cuber2s
42.  20.21 wearephamily1719
43.  20.23 Yoyofruits
44.  20.34 tommyo11
45.  21.03 DGCubes
46.  21.15 Liam Wadek
47.  21.61 CubicOreo
48.  25.01 Jammy
49.  27.07 Koen van Aller
50.  27.21 midnightcuberx
51.  28.81 lumes2121
52.  29.40 Josiah Blomker
53.  29.70 TheReasonableCuber
54.  29.99 quing
55.  30.08 Nuuk cuber
56.  30.68 Calcube
57.  30.76 Adam Chodyniecki
58.  33.52 DynaXT
59.  36.11 Homeschool Cubing
60.  38.53 rdurette10
61.  42.29 Parke187
62.  43.21 qT Tp
63.  43.63 Mike Hughey
64.  52.22 max jensen
65.  56.07 Poorcuber09
66.  1:00.71 CaptainCuber
67.  1:00.89 Loffy8
68.  1:04.07 Jacck
69.  1:05.53 sporteisvogel
70.  1:11.23 One Wheel
71.  1:31.43 user10086
72.  1:39.59 Luke Solves Cubes
73.  1:45.85 GooseCuber
74.  3:02.99 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(103)
1.  2.18 Legomanz
2.  2.51 Cody_Caston
3.  2.71 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.94 BrianJ
5.  3.11 MrKuba600
6.  3.48 Cale S
7.  3.61 parkertrager
8.  3.71 Ash Black
9.  3.77 BradyCubes08
10.  3.80 asacuber
11.  3.86 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  3.92 tsutt099
13.  4.11 Zeke Mackay
14.  4.28 RP_Cubed
15.  4.47 NewoMinx
16.  4.52 BradenTheMagician
17.  4.54 Luke Garrett
18.  4.63 Boris McCoy
19.  4.73 OriginalUsername
20.  4.77 Antto Pitkänen
21.  4.80 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  4.88 Shaun Mack
22.  4.88 David ep
24.  5.05 Liam Wadek
25.  5.51 BlueJacket
26.  5.71 lumes2121
27.  5.80 CubicOreo
28.  5.90 VectorCubes
29.  5.92 Tues
30.  5.99 Adam Chodyniecki
31.  6.07 NN29Cubes
32.  6.08 Yoyofruits
33.  6.15 Chris Van Der Brink
34.  6.20 FHAT_PHUT
35.  6.25 inoske
36.  6.35 d2polld
37.  6.36 TheDubDubJr
38.  6.41 ichcubegerne
39.  6.46 baseballjello67
39.  6.46 sigalig
41.  6.50 MCuber
42.  6.62 Edward4
43.  6.88 tommyo11
44.  6.89 Christopher Fandrich
45.  7.00 lilwoaji
46.  7.12 Jammy
47.  7.16 Peter Preston
48.  7.55 max jensen
49.  7.67 Josiah Blomker
50.  7.86 DGCubes
51.  7.91 any name you wish
52.  8.10 Li Xiang
52.  8.10 Hayden Ng
54.  8.24 Nuuk cuber
55.  8.32 Poorcuber09
56.  8.46 That1Cuber
57.  8.49 zSquirreL
58.  8.69 Tyler Bennett
58.  8.69 Parke187
60.  9.01 abunickabhi
61.  9.07 Fred Lang
62.  9.16 DynaXT
63.  9.54 quing
64.  9.68 TheReasonableCuber
65.  9.81 Homeschool Cubing
66.  9.84 kumato
67.  10.13 qT Tp
68.  10.15 josephcuber
69.  10.22 Loffy8
70.  10.62 Skuber
71.  10.68 CaptainCuber
72.  11.06 Luke Solves Cubes
73.  11.46 GooseCuber
74.  11.62 qaz
75.  11.77 Arnavol
76.  11.84 ARSCubing
77.  11.92 samuel roveran
78.  12.10 WHACKITROX
79.  12.95 Travelingyoyokid
79.  12.95 BMcCl1
81.  13.04 rdurette10
82.  13.25 Tekooo
83.  13.55 KellanTheCubingCoder
84.  13.74 Mike Hughey
85.  14.83 mipmopblorg
86.  14.93 Panagiotis Christopoulos
87.  15.93 Rubika-37-021204
88.  16.59 TheKaeden10
89.  16.69 Smart_Cat19
90.  17.43 pb_cuber
91.  18.55 Jacck
92.  20.82 Gamerwhocubes
93.  20.84 Lubot99
94.  20.97 FH1986
95.  24.57 Lukz
96.  25.12 Fin
97.  26.33 hebscody
98.  27.41 NONOGamer12
99.  28.43 Sellerie11
100.  38.37 MatsBergsten
101.  41.24 CuberDawnF2L
102.  47.27 genjirules5$
103.  DNF moronwithcubes


*Kilominx*(12)
1.  19.04 NewoMinx
2.  25.48 DGCubes
3.  27.27 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  27.66 Luke Garrett
5.  33.06 Nuuk cuber
6.  35.71 CubicOreo
7.  43.24 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  47.81 abunickabhi
9.  1:09.47 Krilov
10.  1:35.00 Lukz
11.  1:49.93 d2polld
12.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  4:13.90 ichcubegerne
2.  4:33.66 DGCubes
3.  5:04.53 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  5:14.58 Jammy
5.  5:22.13 Nuuk cuber
6.  5:28.21 Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  5:37.17 Ricardo Zapata
8.  5:54.84 Christopher Fandrich
9.  6:25.51 zSquirreL
10.  8:17.53 Loffy8
11.  8:18.96 Poorcuber09
12.  8:50.10 rdurette10
13.  10:12.60 Luke Solves Cubes
14.  12:58.40 Krilov


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  5.91 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.41 BMcCl1
3.  10.44 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  10.74 ichcubegerne
5.  12.23 tsutt099
6.  13.89 Ash Black
7.  16.41 Adam Chodyniecki
8.  18.28 Homeschool Cubing
9.  18.71 Nuuk cuber
10.  25.91 abunickabhi
11.  29.72 zSquirreL
12.  33.70 Rubika-37-021204
13.  34.97 Jacck
14.  45.07 Tyler Bennett


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  18.17 Harsha Paladugu
2.  21.56 DGCubes
3.  36.38 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  36.68 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  39.25 Nuuk cuber
6.  44.41 CubicOreo
7.  54.93 Mike Hughey
8.  1:01.17 ARSCubing
9.  1:08.06 One Wheel
10.  1:16.37 Rubika-37-021204
11.  1:16.39 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(4)
1.  14.33 quing
2.  20.60 ichcubegerne
3.  38.27 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  3:36.41 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  50.81 Jacck
2.  52.20 any name you wish
3.  DNF Poorcuber09

*Mirror Blocks*(14)
1.  15.20 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.04 ichcubegerne
3.  26.80 Calcube


Spoiler



4.  40.01 Homeschool Cubing
5.  40.30 Nuuk cuber
6.  54.73 WHACKITROX
7.  54.79 user10086
8.  58.93 zSquirreL
9.  1:10.78 max jensen
10.  1:14.50 OJ Cubing
11.  1:28.20 NONOGamer12
12.  1:43.24 Poorcuber09
13.  2:01.33 Krilov
14.  3:21.64 FH1986


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:50.35 DGCubes
2.  8:55.98 Panagiotis Christopoulos
3.  DNF One Wheel

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(12)
1.  17.27 Charles Jerome
2.  21.42 edd_dib
3.  24.01 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  26.45 rubiksman0
5.  37.73 Kit Clement
6.  52.91 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  54.06 zSquirreL
8.  56.77 Peter Preston
9.  1:38.72 xyzzy
10.  1:58.60 DGCubes
11.  2:04.36 CubicOreo
12.  2:24.06 One Wheel



*Contest results*(276)
1.  1372 Luke Garrett
2.  1214 ichcubegerne
3.  1185 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1102 Ash Black
5.  1101 sigalig
6.  1093 Tues
7.  1037 Hayden Ng
8.  1029 OriginalUsername
9.  1027 Charles Jerome
10.  1020 tsutt099
11.  1018 Nuuk cuber
12.  1004 Christopher Fandrich
13.  999 MrKuba600
14.  980 CubicOreo
15.  976 DGCubes
16.  968 BradenTheMagician
17.  963 Jammy
18.  960 tommyo11
19.  943 NewoMinx
20.  933 Liam Wadek
21.  920 Boris McCoy
22.  915 Adam Chodyniecki
23.  907 tJardigradHe
24.  888 zSquirreL
25.  884 Zeke Mackay
26.  868 Chris Van Der Brink
27.  850 parkertrager
28.  846 Brendyn Dunagan
29.  831 TheDubDubJr
30.  823 G2013
31.  814 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  789 darrensaito
33.  773 NN29Cubes
34.  753 abunickabhi
35.  749 lumes2121
36.  745 BrianJ
37.  730 asacuber
38.  727 BlueJacket
39.  718 TheReasonableCuber
40.  700 quing
41.  694 DesertWolf
42.  671 cubingintherain
43.  667 BMcCl1
44.  663 Shaun Mack
44.  663 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
46.  660 ExultantCarn
47.  654 Dream Cubing
48.  643 Cale S
49.  642 Peter Preston
50.  634 qaz
51.  630 Victor Tang
52.  625 MCuber
52.  625 Parke187
54.  622 AidanNoogie
54.  622 d2polld
56.  611 Loffy8
57.  599 NoahCubing
58.  590 Yo123
59.  582 Fred Lang
60.  576 VectorCubes
61.  574 beabernardes
62.  564 hah27
63.  561 alyzsnyzs
64.  547 iLikeCheese
65.  535 lilwoaji
65.  535 max jensen
67.  534 wearephamily1719
68.  511 Utkarsh Ashar
69.  508 baseballjello67
70.  507 midnightcuberx
71.  504 2019ECKE02
72.  490 James Chang
73.  488 Keroma12
73.  488 Poorcuber09
75.  483 rdurette10
76.  475 Koen van Aller
77.  473 Josiah Blomker
78.  468 gsingh
79.  467 TipsterTrickster 
80.  463 V Achyuthan
81.  462 mihnea3000
82.  461 qT Tp
83.  459 DynaXT
84.  456 Aleksandar Dukleski
85.  455 agradess2
85.  455 eyeballboi
87.  444 Harsha Paladugu
88.  443 Cuber2s
89.  442 Antto Pitkänen
90.  436 Cody_Caston
91.  434 Skuber
92.  433 edsch
93.  431 Oxzowachi
94.  427 BlueAcidball
95.  426 cuberkid10
96.  421 bennettstouder
97.  418 That1Cuber
97.  418 Homeschool Cubing
99.  417 CaptainCuber
100.  415 Icecube77
101.  407 SirWaffle
102.  401 Li Xiang
102.  401 Timona
104.  398 CubingCraft2
105.  394 kumato
106.  389 Mike Hughey
107.  387 qatumciuzacqul
108.  386 GenTheThief
109.  383 Yoyofruits
110.  382 Luke Solves Cubes
111.  378 FaLoL
112.  371 Speed Cuber 10.0
113.  366 MartinN13
113.  366 xcalius
115.  363 PCCuber
116.  357 FHAT_PHUT
117.  356 David ep
118.  346 Ekisiga
119.  344 Cooki348
120.  342 Jacck
121.  339 trangium
122.  338 yijunleow
123.  336 2017LAMB06
124.  335 ARSCubing
124.  335 GooseCuber
126.  334 Cubey_Tube
126.  334 Edward4
128.  333 BradyCubes08
129.  330 OJ Cubing
130.  326 TheCubingAddict980
131.  321 Calcube
132.  319 Cuz Red
133.  316 any name you wish
134.  313 xyzzy
135.  309 Sellerie11
136.  303 Winfaza
137.  296 Cubing Forever
138.  294 inoske
139.  293 apollocube
139.  293 cuberswoop
139.  293 VIBE_ZT
142.  292 theit07
143.  291 Legomanz
144.  289 Oliver Pällo
145.  287 leolrg
146.  286 vishwasankarcubing
147.  279 hebscody
148.  276 Nutybaconator
148.  276 The Cubing Fanatic
150.  272 20luky3
151.  271 KamTheCuber
152.  268 One Wheel
152.  268 stanley chapel
152.  268 yCArp
155.  267 KellanTheCubingCoder
155.  267 user10086
157.  264 breadears
158.  263 samuel roveran
159.  258 Kenzo
160.  254 sporteisvogel
161.  253 josephcuber
162.  247 journey4ever
163.  246 TheEpicCuber
164.  244 MatsBergsten
165.  240 Tyler Bennett
166.  239 Ricardo Zapata
167.  233 Lubot99
167.  233 jakesamarel
169.  232 Rubika-37-021204
170.  227 Jrg
171.  225 TheKaeden10
172.  221 pb_cuber
172.  221 chancet4488
172.  221 Krilov
175.  219 SpeedyReedy
176.  214 Tekooo
176.  214 LwBigcubes
176.  214 FishyIshy
179.  212 Travelingyoyokid
180.  211 WHACKITROX
181.  195 InlandEmpireCuber
182.  192 fun at the joy
183.  177 Hyperion
184.  176 nigelthecuber
185.  175 Gamerwhocubes
186.  171 JackPfeifer
187.  169 Imsoosm
187.  169 CornerTwisted
189.  167 pizzacrust
190.  163 SpeedyOctahedron
191.  162 SmallTownCuber
192.  160 Arnavol
193.  148 NONOGamer12
194.  147 freshcuber.de
195.  143 mipmopblorg
196.  138 linus.sch
197.  136 CT-6666
197.  136 MarkA64
199.  133 qunbacca
200.  128 hydynn
201.  125 Mikel
201.  125 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
203.  124 PeterH2N
204.  121 oliviervlcube
204.  121 pjk
206.  119 dycocubix
207.  116 bh13
208.  115 Panagiotis Christopoulos
209.  114 kflynn
209.  114 Jlit
211.  113 50ph14
212.  107 lucyd266
213.  106 UnknownCanvas
213.  106 White KB
215.  98 John Benwell
216.  97 Lvl9001Wizard
217.  96 Krökeldil
218.  94 SuperMarioGuy4
219.  92 superkitkat106
220.  87 filmip
220.  87 CAPTAINVALPO96
222.  85 基山ヒロト
223.  83 MazeHew
224.  78 Lukz
225.  75 thomas.sch
226.  71 Adweehun
227.  70 JChambers13
227.  70 Alpha cuber
229.  68 Smart_Cat19
229.  68 Jacobcuber
231.  64 Carter Cubes
232.  61 Elisa
232.  61 kvineeta
234.  59 Mr Cuber
235.  58 SuperCrafter51
235.  58 CuberDawnF2L
235.  58 tungsten
238.  57 genjirules5$
238.  57 Fin
240.  55 Jakub D
241.  53 zakikaz
242.  48 Svand0lf
242.  48 jazzylev21
244.  46 NoSekt
245.  44 alexed
246.  42 odd.
247.  41 FH1986
248.  40 Mormi
249.  38 Abucuberksa
250.  37 Jacobo_Formigós
251.  33 Sohaib Mubbashir
252.  31 Nash171
253.  28 ShortStuff
253.  28 Lutz_P
255.  25 Kit Clement
256.  23 cubingmom2
256.  23 panicChris
258.  20 Moshallow
259.  19 HelgeBerlin
260.  18 Aluminum
260.  18 Masked
262.  17 slowsolver123
262.  17 oneshot
264.  16 davidr
264.  16 CuberRayyan
266.  15 edd_dib
267.  14 Hadescrown666
268.  13 rubiksman0
269.  12 CalebB
270.  10 creamwAstaKen
271.  9 JailtonMendes
272.  7 landon_123
273.  6 Isabella
274.  5 Fabian F
275.  4 Viking01
276.  3 moronwithcubes


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 17, 2022)

Was this perhaps the weekly comp with most competitors ever? 
I cannot remember one with more but am absolutely *not *sure of it.


----------



## Jacck (May 17, 2022)

276 last last week, but 2020-06 = 287!


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

Jacck said:


> 276 last last week, but 2020-06 = 287!


Might be as a result of Covid?


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 17, 2022)

Jacck said:


> 276 last last week, but 2020-06 = 287!


Thanks, rather close at least .


----------



## Jacck (May 17, 2022)

MatsBergsten said:


> Thanks, rather close at least .


Didn't check all weeks, but it is at least a very lot!


----------



## Kumato (May 20, 2022)

hey, i think my 2-5 relay best time is wrong. i mustve entered it wrong in 2018 when it was set, but its waaaay faster than anything i could achieve with my skill level. is it possible to clear my best time on that event?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2022)

Done. Thanks for helping me keep the database accurate!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2022)

259 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 86 !

That means our winner this week is *eyeballboi!* Congratulations!!


----------

